
One of the worst comments sections on the internet is shutting down - msabalau
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/03/one-of-the-worst-comments-sections-on-the-internet-is-shutting-down/
======
mzs
That's a shame, I've seen lots of nice comments about B movies.

------
bostand
Why?? they actually had some decent discussions in the comment section.

